# Lost White pigeon



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I have a missing male white homer. I lost him in central Florida in Palm Bay. He has a white NPA band and a blue marker band on his opposite leg. If anyone sees him please let me know.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Did you post this to pigeon 911? It is a yahoo group for reuniting lost pigeons with their owners, or finding new homes for lost and un-returnable birds.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

How long ago was the last time you saw the little guy? I've taken some of my homers off before...and for some reason....(I'm guessing loft stress from the sudden increase of hawk/raccoon visits)...it took them a week before everyone was back. You'll want to report to Pigeon 911 of course, but I just figured I'd give you some hope of him returning on his own


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please post the band # here also, as well as 911 pigeon alert.

I'll keep my eye out for him.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I do not have his band number he is around 5-6 years old. White NPA band and a second blue marker band. Can anyone post on 911 for me. I only have internet access online and I cannot access yahoo.

Thank you its been 2 days. His hen came back.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Grim said:


> I do not have his band number he is around 5-6 years old. White NPA band and a second blue marker band. Can anyone post on 911 for me. I only have internet access online and I cannot access yahoo.
> 
> Thank you its been 2 days. His hen came back.


I'll post it on 911 PA .. hopefully someone will find and report the bird. Please PM me the e-mail address to use for you as well as your name and phone #. I need that info for 911 PA, but it won't display to anyone other than the moderators there.

Terry


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Make that 3 birds lost. All white one hen 05 blue au band. One young 07 grey band au. Thanks guys for any help. I am so discouraged. I am trying to hand feed 2 babies now that the parents are gone.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Do you have any of the band numbers? We can at least put them in as lost.


----------



## Spin city (Dec 11, 2007)

Grim said:


> Make that 3 birds lost. All white one hen 05 blue au band. One young 07 grey band au. Thanks guys for any help. I am so discouraged. I am trying to hand feed 2 babies now that the parents are gone.




*Mate You no for these babeies why dnt u get another female and male pigeon wich ae a pair and make them sit on the chicks this might mate my mate tri this it worked  **
Good LucK Mate Hope You Fine Your PIGEON and wer are u frm???*


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Sorry I don't have the numbers on record


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Ok one returned still out 2. Hoping for their return thanks everyone for keeping an eye out.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Grim said:


> Ok one returned still out 2. Hoping for their return thanks everyone for keeping an eye out.


Glad at least one is back.
I told a lady from the Palm Beach Wildlife center to look out too.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

If I remember correctly, I believe members who fly their birds NEVER let out ones who have babies...

If I am incorrect, please let me know...

Thanks

Shi

I sure hope your birds come back, Grim!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> If I remember correctly, I believe members who fly their birds NEVER let out ones who have babies...
> 
> If I am incorrect, please let me know...
> 
> ...


Shi.........you are incorrect because you used the word NEVER........ 
However you are CORRECT in believing that birds with youngsters should not be flown. It isn't worth the risk as far as I'm concerned. I tried that one time and that was the last time. I was actually only trying to get my birds to trap into a new loft and being new at all of this, thought that because they had babies they would trap right in. WRONG!! I walked around with 4 babies wrapped up in my sweat shirt while the Ma's and Pa's hung around outside in the cold.  Never again.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm glad to hear one of your birds returned. 

In the future, please keep a record of your bands. We can't ever tell where a bird will turn up because they can fly, so your birds may be vacationing in Alabama, Georgia or where ever and we'd not be able to match them (the lost reports) with a "found" report. 

Which of your birds returned, btw and did you ever pm Terry w/your contact info?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

flitsnowzoom said:


> Which of your birds returned, btw and did you ever pm Terry w/your contact info?


Yes, Grim did send me the info. (Thought I had accidentally deleted it
but was just now able to bring it back.)

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Grim,

On a couple of occasions I have had racers tired from a race stop by here, rest up for a few days, and start out on their way. Don't be surprised if you see them come in anytime.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

just a quick few questions if I might ask? did you lose them when you let them out to fly,if so how old are they ... was this a training toss or were these prisoner birds from someone else that got loose ?


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

They were prisoners. The hen came back and I was trying to train her so she could fly regularly and the second time she wouldn't trap and I had to leave for work. I haven't seen her since. I am hand feeding their babies and their well. I will never try it again live and learn...I guess

I feel bad but at least the babies will not perish for my foolishness


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

yeah for the most part prisoners should be kept prisoners because they are called homers for the very reason yours didnt come back  Did you call the person who sold them to you, maybe they are back home and you can get them back ?


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

They were from way out of state.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sorry she hasn't returned, and if she is homed somewhere else, she may try to return there. Sometimes they will stay when they have babies, sometimes they won't......the point is NEVER try it because it is IFFY, unless you can go collect the bird from their original home.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Live and learn for sure. On the bright side their babies are getting huge and a breeze to feed.

Thank you for everyones help and input.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

Im happy your babies are doing well , hope your others made it back to their previous home safely , maybe you could just call there and see if they made it just for the sake of knowing?  I know Im curious myself


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad the kids are doing well, I hope mama still shows up, she may....


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Well the thing with the mom is she did show up then just pecked on the ground. I had to go to work so I think a hawk either got her or chased her and she just flew in a straight line. Hopefully yes she will still return the trap is open for any of them.


----------

